# Warpage mistake



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I finally got around to welding in the donor patch for the upper rear window. I made it a point to take my time welding yet it still warped the upper lip. I'm more than a little upset with myself. Just venting a little, today was one of those "over my head" days. Think I will be able to block it out? You can see the waves in the pic.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you'll be ok. You might have to put a skim coat of filler over it to keep from sanding into the metal and making it too thin. In the picture it doesn't look like it's more than 1/16 of an inch 'out' anywhere. That's not bad at all.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. I think you're doing a heck of a job, too. Sometimes you need to step back and clear your head....a forest thru the trees thing. If you want to truly be horrified and awed, pull up some old threads posted by Toomanyprojects on his '67 GTO....some serious lopping off of body parts and holes in the universe......


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

We all do it. Cracked my windshield attempting to straighten one of the clip. The ones that screw on that can only be accessed pulling the windshield. $300 down the drain..


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Appreciate the boost guys. I've made plenty of mistakes before but this is the first one I that I feel will be hard to fix if at all. I can feel it staring at me ever time I go into the shop haha. On a brighter note my quarter panel comes in tomorow so hopefully we can wrap up all the body work here before school starts again.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Really, it's going to be fine. Just skim it with filler then block it straight. It's not going to take much, and then it'll never show.

Ever watch "Overhaulin'"? Their first step was always to skim coat the ENTIRE CAR with filler then block it down. You're doing a great job.

Bear


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

I know the feeling... I've created extra work for myself on my build because its the first time through it and I have to learn what works and what doesn't. I've been frustrated, tired, bleeding and sick of it, but you just have to take a step back and keep going. I've set areas or portions of work aside to take a break on something and think about it while still making progress elsewhere and then try again to fix the challenging work later, as I've been encouraged by many local hot rodders and Pontiac guys "Don't stop, don't quit, just make steady continual progress and you can redo anything with time and a welder.."

-Thor


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have a block, put some 80 grit on and lightly sweep the area. As Bear said, it's probably not as bad as you think. Jeff mentioned some of my work. I still haven't gotten to skimming or blocking so it may have wrinkles too...
There is a link in my sig if you are curious.


----------

